# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Classer des couleurs

## cjacquel

Bonjour, 

J'ai une liste de couleurs avec des valeurs RGB. 

Comment les classer par classe couleur ? En disant que celle i est dans les bleus, celle la est dans les rouges ?

Merci,
Christophe

----------


## dourouc05

::salut:: 

Une technique serait de les grouper selon leur distance  une couleur donne (distance euclidienne, la plus traditionnelle, en considrant que les trois coordonnes sont les composantes RGB). Ainsi, tu aurais (par exemple) trois couleurs de rfrence : rouge (255, 0, 0), vert (0, 255, 0), bleu (0, 0, 255) ; ensuite, tu itres dans tes couleurs (r, g, b) et tu assignes chacune  la couleur de rfrence la plus proche, c'est--dire 



(o  est la composante rouge de la couleur de rfrence i). 

(Voir https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cluster_analysis, avec les centres dj fixs aux couleurs de rfrence.)

----------


## gpcbitnik38

le plus efficace est de chang de reprsentation des couleurs.
passe en HSV au lieu de RGB
tu aura alors la teinte exprim en . il te suffit alors de renseigner des plages.
entre 340 et 20 c'est rouge puis 20 a 40 c'est orange etc...

le liens wikipedia pour la conversion rgb HSV

tu pourra galement avoir des variations dans tes plage en mettant des critres sur la saturation et la brillance

----------


## cjacquel

Oui mais a marche que si Saturation et Luminosit sont  100.

----------


## anapurna

salut 

justement on se fou de la saturation et de la brillance 
ce que l'on cherche c'est la teinte  
donc de 


```

```

pour le calculer a partir des valeurs RGB 

on dtermine la valeur min et max 


```

```

 la teinte  4 possibilit 


```

```

le t correspond au classe de teintes prcit 
la saturation et la brillance dans ce cas n'ont aucun impacte

----------


## tbc92

Si on s'en tient  ces 6 couleurs, oui, la teinte suffit.

S'il veut une classe 'Noir', ou bien 'Blanc', ou bien 'Rose'... ce n'est pas bon.

----------


## anapurna

salut

dans ce cas on dtermine soit mme les categories
tu peut utiliser d'autre systeme de valeur pour les couleur comme le CMYK 
on calcul le pourcentage pour chaque elements


```

```

en arrondissant les resultat on peut catgoriser les couleur comme ceci par exemple 


```

```

il y a mille et une faon de dfinir une catgorie il faut simplement savoir ce que l'on veut

----------


## patrick.bonnin

Bonjour,

Tout dpend de ton application. En robotique mobile, je cherche la simplicit.
Je n'ai matriellement pas le temps de faire une transformation d'espace
Un classifieur paralllpipdique dans l'espace RVB peut suffire, si les couleurs
sont suffisamment distantes.
Le principe est un seuillage Hat par composante soit :
Rmin <= R <= Rmax 
Vmin <= V <= Vmax 
Bmin <= B <= Bmax 

Cordialement
Patrick Bonnin

----------

